# Grass Pellets vs Lucerne nuts / Alfalfa



## SaffronWelshDragon (2 February 2013)

So yesterday i learned that lucernce and alfalfa are the same thing! Didn't occur to me lol! Anyway thinking of feeding a wet mash to replace some of the hay for my old girl (see previous posts). Used SS Lucie nuts on my other toothless girl with success and was wondering what the difference is between these and grass nuts (cheaper but lower DE?) 

Heard that alfalfa can be cheaper than lucie nuts but so far found no difference in price.

Any thoughts?.


----------



## Suelin (2 February 2013)

Lucerne is not a grass as such but a legume.  My understanding is that it can be rocket fuel so maybe not what you are looking for.  I would go for straight grass nuts if you want to replace some for hay.

Here is a link to some info  http://www.weight-lifter.com/lucerne.htm.  Hope this helps


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (2 February 2013)

Thanks Suelin, an interesting read. Seems quite a lot of people feed lucerne so surprised by that article.


----------



## Suelin (2 February 2013)

I suspect that many people do not look into why and what they are feeding these days.  Marketing is a powerful tool and folk can be blinded by it instead of doing research into what their horses really need.  

Glad that the article was some help to you.  There is tons of information out there and you could do worse by talking with Thunderbrook feeds (google them) and seeing how you can improve your horses diet easily without compromising her well being.

I have switched mine onto this and the results are extremely satisfying.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Maesfen (2 February 2013)

Look at Graze On, they suit my horses far better than the Dengie Alfa nuts, they're not so hyper and moody (which they're not normally!) http://www.northerncropdriers.co.uk/products


----------



## scots (2 February 2013)

Apparently Lucerne being a legume means it is digested differently and the starch is digested in a different way(did get this explained properly but can't remember it all) and that's what sends some horses loopy. I use graze on grass pellets soaked - horse loves it


----------



## TGM (2 February 2013)

If you are looking for a partial hay replacer then grass nuts are probably a better bet.

Alfafa/lucerne is a useful feed but when fed in large quantities (ie in the amount required for hay replacement) has been reported to cause some problems.


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (2 February 2013)

Thanks guys, some really useful info there. Going to toddle off to Thorogoods on payday and get some grass pellets (spoilt pony!)


----------



## Bennions Field (2 February 2013)

I use graze on grass nuts for my soon to be 30 year old , switched to them this winter as she has finally given up trying to eat hay due to dental issues (lack of them!). She's done fabulously well, she gets 1.5 dry scoops soaked together with the same of sugar beet and 30l tub of good hay chaff as she manages this well. It takes her ages to eat too so great asa hay replacer.  I checked with a nutritionist at one of the feed co's to make sure quantities were ok, she's a 15h. WB/ welsh cob and seems to have coped well this winter, despite the cold spells.  Hope this helps, I couldn't recommend graze on more, much better than alfa pellets


----------



## Scarlett (2 February 2013)

I know a few horses who are fed Lucie Nuts and positivly thrive on them. Think TBs that look like show cobs  We seem to be caught up on this idea that alfalfa is bad, but for some it really is a fantastic supply of protein and fibre.

I've fed lucie nuts and grass nuts and found my horses held weight better on the lucie nuts and without any negative side effects.


----------



## Catcus (2 February 2013)

I feed both, soaked, as hay replacer. I was feeding dengie senior (grass & alfalfa) but pellets work out cheaper and better for the oldie.


----------

